# Repost my tuti (scottish fold 2 months)



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've found out how to show pictures here. Please have a look for my cute Tuti again


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

awww what a cutie pie!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

very pretty cat. Love this breed. There can be quite a waiting list for these.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is beautiful - very striking.


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

thank guys
I just read some topics about Scottish fold. My tuti, he is very active with a dynamic tail. I think he gets no problem with his mobility at all. However, he is just 2 month y o. Is there any solution or cure that make sure he will be fine in the future??


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The breeder would be the best one to advise you on that. Are you in the UK?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how sweet, very cute,


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

love the face of the scottish fold....very pretty!


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> The breeder would be the best one to advise you on that. Are you in the UK?


I used to live in London, N1 near Angel Station. But I moved to Asia last year. My tuti was brought from Japan to China , Thailand and then Myanmar by backyard sellers. I brought him form Myanmar to my country and he has a new home sweet home now. The seller told me that he was vacinated before but he must have another one in 1 month. Hence, I can not contact to his breeder for advices.. 
When I was at the animal market in Myanmar. I was so impressed by his hair. Its color was so attractive. I didn't knew the folded ears strange. I thought all kittens got those ears . I was so lucky. I paid only 200 quids for him. 
I am not a breeder or animal trader. I just want my Tuti live healthy. The weather in my country is quite cold now. He is wearing a woolen jacket now. I made a mistake when I cut all his claws....I thought it was harmless but some people told me that it's not good for cats. I asked them WHY?? but They dont know.... 
That's all my story till now. 
Many Thanks for your compliments.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Your poor baby had an eventful start in life being transported through all those countries - still at least he has found a loving home with you now.

It is not wrong to clip his claws but you should only do the very tips of them.
These maybe useful links Cat Fanciers' Association: Breed Profile: Scottish Fold
or perhaps Scottish Fold Health Issues

Look forward to seeing more photos of your baby!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh he is a cutie - cutie Tuti! I love the ears on Scottish Folds - they look so sweet.
What a start he has had in his little life. I'm so glad he has a loving home with you. 
I clip the claws on my Siamese but just the ends - you have to be careful not to cut too far up as it can damage the claw. Your vet will show you if you're not sure where to cut.
I wish you a happy life in Myanmar with little Tuti


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh he is a cutie - cutie Tuti! I love the ears on Scottish Folds - they look so sweet.
> What a start he has had in his little life. I'm so glad he has a loving home with you.
> I clip the claws on my Siamese but just the ends - you have to be careful not to cut too far up as it can damage the claw. Your vet will show you if you're not sure where to cut.
> I wish you a happy life in Myanmar with little Tuti


Cheers Lymorelynn,
He is so nasty when i clip his claw so some claws are short some are long ...
I do not live in Myanmar. I was on holiday there and met my lovely Tuti. 
I intend to give him some fresh and nutritious food like fried meat, vegatable instead of fast food ( whiskas, Royal Canin). But he seems to addict to those Whiskas . I even mix Whiskas with other food but he still dig them up and choose FAST FOOD . The weather is quite cold and foggy now. When the sun rises, I will take some outdoor photos of him ...Next month, I am going to have 4 more persian cats ^_^. My friend is leaving to the State so he lets me have them... so happieeeeeeee


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

What a gorgeous kitty!

I love the scottish folds


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Royal Canin is a good balanced food so I would suggest whilst he is a kitten you leave him on that for the time being along with the Whiskas. When he is a bit older then gradually introduce him to another diet if you so wish.

I wish you look with the Persians - especially the grooming!!


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Royal Canin is a good balanced food so I would suggest whilst he is a kitten you leave him on that for the time being along with the Whiskas. When he is a bit older then gradually introduce him to another diet if you so wish.
> 
> I wish you look with the Persians - especially the grooming!!


thank Chinablue, I will change his meal to Royal Canin.
Cats love fish and milk right? like Tom cat? How old can he eat those things?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fish is fine but only as an addition to his diet. Some cats cannot drink milk as it gives them the runs. You could give him cat milk (Whiskas) or evaporated milk diluted with a little water.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cutie.


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have got 4 other cats. Persian cats. The problem is they dont want to boo in the same catsand box. . Do I have to seperate to 4 boxes?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would suggest at the very least another litter tray if not two more. Perhaps have one covered tray and one uncovered and with different types of cat litter.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

What a lovely face!

I don't think i'd ever be able to leave him alone! So cute.


----------

